# Hounded Bobcat



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Got us one hunt in on the opener before snow went to crap. Was a long cold trail for Red, Sally and Whity but they got him up and running and Dan got himself a good one. During cold trail Red went through shelf ice of beaver damn and thank God my brother was close and heard him struggling and fished him out. Could have been a disastrous ending had we not been on foot. Hopefully get some more snow keep after the yotes and cats this winter!
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

Congrats to Dan and the entire crew Smitty!


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

nice looking cat!


----------



## cdacker (Jan 10, 2011)

love the markings on that one .... male?


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Tom yup....


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Congrats guys! Looks like a big one.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

bigal06 said:


> Congrats to Dan and the entire crew Smitty!


You going to make it this year??


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Nice cat guys , way to go !


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Now that's a real prize.


----------

